# Antena wifi cual comprar



## lucasjesus (Mar 6, 2012)

Hola a todos... Me compre un modem wifi...







Como no tira demasiado opte por comprar una antena... Fui a buscar esta






pero como no tenían me ofertaron esta 






hasta que llegara la otra...

En todo el transcurso de los días me dedique a experimentar con antenas caseras...
Arme una biquad con la que obtengo resultados similares a la omni que tengo probando...

Es mas no se porque causa funciona mejor sin el reflector trasero... Probe de todo con forma esférica, cuadrado, alargado con pestañas y no mejora...



La duda principal es esta... A igual ganancia cual es preferible? la direccional o la omnidireccional?
Es decir si tengo una antena de 8 dB omnidireccional y otra direccional de la misma ganancia apuntando al router, con cual de la dos obtengo mas señal???

Espero puedan ayudarme... Gracias


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Mar 6, 2012)

1) Ambas antenas "escuchan" igual.
2) Para misma ganancia dá igual cualquier antena, es una cuestion de gustos.

Para *mi gusto*, prefiero direccionales.
.-


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 6, 2012)

para la bicuad funcione bien el reflector tiene que estar a la distancia justa ,en mi caso funciona bien a 4,5 centimetros
pero si le pones un reflector a la otra antena también mejora notablemente,
para mi las mejores antenas son las antenas panel ,busca en la red '' panel24.sip '' 
la antena lata tambien funcionan muy bien



otra opción es comprar un cpe y lo configuras como cliente ,lo montas en un mastil y obtienes el Internet por medio de cable red desde el cpe asta tu pc ,no tiene perdidas de señal por mas largo que sea el cable red ,con las antenas siempre se pierde mucha señal mas si el cable es medio largo 
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-134810895-tp-link-5210-access-point-cpe-500mw-antena12db-poe-exterior-_JM_


----------



## lucasjesus (Mar 6, 2012)

Gracias chicos... 
Ferdinando12 es decir que al igual ganancia la única diferencia es el rango de apertura... no es que la direccional va a llegar mas lejos???

Si Rey la vi cuando fui a comprar la antena, pasa que duele bastante... Supongo que si con estas cositas chiquitas detecto varias señales con una de esas veo a toda la ciudad...

Voy a intentar de nuevo añadiendole un panel... Pero te digo, por lo menos en el wavemon me daba menos intensidad con el panel que sin el... Es raro, muy raro...

Probando descubri otra cosa, con la bicuad veo mas, pero si no tienen mucha intensidad no puedo conectarme... supongo que no sera buena transmitiendo... no se..


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 6, 2012)

> Si Rey la vi cuando fui a comprar la antena, pasa que duele bastante... Supongo que si con estas cositas chiquitas detecto varias señales con una de esas veo a toda la ciudad...


siiii se ven muchas mas redes, tengo coneccion a redes que están a 2 kilómetros pero uso una kozzumi air force 1(o dos no me acuerdo dual es)
tambien tengo dos router modificados ,lo alimento con el mismo cable de red , les puse una antena panel de 14db,con 13db que es la potencia mas baja del router también logro conecciones de 700 metros a 2 kilometro si le subo la potencia al maximo
la antena esta la instale a 10 metros del suelo


----------



## lucasjesus (Mar 6, 2012)

Y a vos que te parece??? cual de las 2 andara mejor??? porque si van a andar iguales me quedo con la que tengo y listo, no gasto mas plata... 
Eso es lo feo de esto, compras cosas que nunca sabes si andan como uno espera...


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 6, 2012)

Tengo el mismo adaptador que el de la foto y también un TL-WN7200ND (de 1W, hay de 0.5 también), y obtengo más o menos la misma recepción con cualquiera de los dos, aunque con el 7200 un poco más porque tiene antena de 7dBi si no recuerdo mal.

También probé el 7200 con una biquad y agarra 2 o 3 redes más pero no es la gran cosa. Planeo ponerle un plato de directv que tengo pero no he tenido tiempo de hacerlo.


También puede que veas más redes con otra antena, pero que tenga más ruido y te cueste más conectarte, tenés que chequear los niveles de SNR también.


Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 6, 2012)

y ya que tenes la que compraste ,yo seguiría intentando con la antena panel casera,antena pringles o compraria una antena grillada,aunque son medias caras


----------



## lucasjesus (Mar 7, 2012)

Pasa que la omnidireccional que tengo me la prestaron para que la pruebe... Y lo que no se es si devolverla y comprar la otra tipo panel que es mas cara o quedarme con esta... El lugar donde las consigo no acepta devoluciones, solo cambios... Por eso quiero saber si con la otra va a mejorar... Así no sigo tirando plata...

Gracias muchachos... diganme que opinan...


----------



## jmo (Oct 18, 2013)

lucasjesus, bueno seguramente ya resolviste tu duda pero agrego esta info a fin de ayudar a alguien mas que busque una información similar.
Son muchos lo factores que influyen a la hora de usar una conexión inalambrica, no solo con modificar la ganancia de la antena vas a obtener mejores resultados.
Para dejar en claro  este tema y no hacerlo extenso voy a decir que es mejor la antena direccional que la omnidireccional por mas que las 2 tengan 6 dbi de ganancia.
El fundamento es que la antena omni recibe señal en 360º en cambio la direccional solo recibe en los 25º de apertura.
Como en la frecuencia de 2,4ghz hay mucho ruido porque esta muy utilizada la omni absorbe todo ese ruido de todas las direcciones. Por esto es mejor la antena direccional que solamente "escucha" hacia donde la apuntamos.
Hay otros factores a tener en cuenta que muchas veces son ignorados, como por ejemplo el valor de SNR que es la relacion señal al ruido.
Para dar un ejemplo practico de todo esto voy a decir que:
Suponiendo que hay un Acces Point o una "RED" a la que queremos conectarnos, esa red llamada "WifiAR" me da una señal de: 
Con la antena omnidireccional la señal sera de -76db y el ruido (interferencia) en el ambiente de -91
Con la antena direccional la señal sera de -76db y el ruido (interferencia) en el ambiente de -101
Si hacemos el calculo de esta diferencia decimos que la omni tiene un SNR de 15db y la antena direccional tiene un SNR de 25db
Nuestra placa de red debe diferenciar la señal de la red "WifiAR" ,a la que nos conectamos, de otras redes (Ruido, Interferencia) que están en la misma zona. Cuanto mejor y mas clara sea la comunicación mas datos podremos pasar a través de ella y en menos tiempo. 
Por esto necesitamos que la SNR sea lo mas grande posible, osea que la red a la que nos conectamos se diferencie del resto de las redes, para que el ruido de las otras redes que hay en la zona  no se interponga en la comunicación con el Acces Point. 
Conclusión una red con -76db  de una antena direccional tendrá mejor calidad de enlace y se podrán pasar mayor cantidad de datos (ancho de banda) que la misma red con -76 de una antena omnidireccional.
Es un poco difícil explicar no siendo extenso, espero que se haya entendido.
Saludos


----------



## zitonguito (Oct 20, 2013)

grandioso aoprte jmo, muy bien explicado.

Saludos


----------

